# Memphis and Maya; Round 1!



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello hello!

I have decided to pair up Memphis and Maya again  I did late November, but they lost interested in the box becuase I kept moving it around  So this time I will NOT be touching it!

I put it back up yesterday, January 23rd 2008, and they are very interested in it. Maya goes in a lot per day already, and digs around for a bit. She also like to peer in and sit on the entrance perch. Memphis has yet to go in, from what I've seen, but he loves to chew the entrance perch. 

They have gotten a lot better together. Before they would fight if they were close, Maya would chase Memphis away from the box, and they didnt like eachother one bit. Over time though, they have become better. Just a few minutes ago, Maya was in the box, and Memphis was on the entrance perch singing to her. Instead of her chasing him away, she walked over, and started to chew the inside of the entrance whole. Memphis then started to chew on the outside of it... and there was no bickering   LOL! 

So yeah, here are some pics and I will update you as things progress. I have yet to see mating but it's early yet 




























Here is the link to my website, for updates on the pair:

http://www.freewebs.com/cockatielcoveaviary/index.htm

Kirby


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I´m so excited!!... I hope this time is the good one..... best of luck and load us with pics!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Iam sure the babys will be extra cute


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yah I hope they have success this time around, I have wanted to breed tiels for years now :blush:

Thanks guys!

Kirby


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Good luck! It sounds quite promising so far with Maya going in and out...oh, and I love your website too, looks great.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck!! :thumbu:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're beautiful! Goodluck and keep the thread updated!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There a cute looking couple I hope you have lots of beautiful babies


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the wishes everyone 

For sure I will be keeping you guys updated! If not though, as I said earlier simply check my website. I update it regularly, and don't always have time to go on forums much anymore. Which is why I have hardly been around. 

Anyways, I hope they have lots of gorgeous bubs too, I can't wait! Maya has been in the box a lot tonight, and Memphis has been right there on the entrance perch singing, chewing, or watching her. It's pretty cute to be honest, I know he will make THE most gentle, caring, best daddy ever! Maya on the other hand, will probably be a loving, maybe too nurturing, and might get upset at them quickly hehe. She has a short temper sometimes, so that will keep the babies in line, just like it keeps Memphis in line aswell  LOL

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

***UPDATE*** (monday Jan 28th)

MEMPHIS IS IN THE BOX TODAY!!!!  

He has never ever gone in before! I turned around (desk is in my bedroom aswell) and saw Maya but not Memphis. I was like "oh no he escaped!" Until I saw Maya peer into the box with huge eyes and I heard scratching  

He was in for a few minutes actually, and Maya finally went in WITH him!!! They did not fight like I expected them to do (normally if one feels cornered they will lash out). There were a few minor hisses but nothing bad! I got it on video too, and took tons of pics hehe. 
So after he came out from being inside for over 5 minutes, Maya was weary of going back in *rolleyes* lol. Anyways, she jumped back in and I heard her rustling around. Then I looked back a few seconds later and they are BOTH in again!  You could see them from the entrance whole, so I took a better video of them. They were moving the shavings around with their beaks and were working together, again with no fighting! Maya left a few times (she is not use to them both being in... normally Memphis stays out and keeps guard lol) but would go back in. As soon as she left Memphis would start to chatter his beak quietly... and she would run back. I was so happy!!!

So yeah, Ill upload the video and pics soon for you guys to see and get excited with me!  This is even more promising now, so I hope they will mate and lay fertile eggs!

Kirby 

PS! THEY ARE BOTH IN AGAIN!!! Memphis is quietly chattering away and i hear shavings being moved around  *jumps with joy*


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

I just thought that I would add and ask a question!

The box has been back in for only 4 days (wow that makes me even happier  I thought it was more than that ) and they are both going in the nest...

-is this a big step for them to do (both be in so soon after it's been on)?
-do you other breeder's find when this happens that they mate around this point in time (whent they BOTH go in the box and start to make it a home together)?
-I know the answer, but just to double check. How long after mating do eggs come? There are various opinions on this matter but some here havebred before so you will know from personal experience 

Ok that about sums it up for now... im so thrilled by this little step  I was not going to add the box back until May or April... but I just knew I should have done it now. My saying has always been 'everything happens for a reason' so maybe this is a perfect scenario  *wink wink nudge nudge*

Kirbs


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Kirby said:


> I just thought that I would add and ask a question!
> 
> The box has been back in for only 4 days (wow that makes me even happier  I thought it was more than that ) and they are both going in the nest...
> 
> ...


Well, every pair acts different, but from my experience, I will try and help you. 

_is this a big step for them to do (both be in so soon after it's been on)?_
- Yes, but it doesn't mean they want to mate or anything, most likely so, however. If they are starting to sleep in it at night together, then you might start seeing mating going on in the near future. (1-2 weeks) But this doesn't ALWAYS happen. If you ever see Memphis digging in the Shavings [or maybe even Maya], then thats a good indicator that they are infact nesting. Check in the box and see if he made a hole with the shavings.

_do you other breeder's find when this happens that they mate around this point in time (whent they BOTH go in the box and start to make it a home together)?_
- Yes, everytime my male goes in the nest box, makes a hole, kicks some shavings, and the female approves it (she is let in there, and stays in there) they do mate usually a few days afterwards, but it could take longer.

_I know the answer, but just to double check. How long after mating do eggs come? There are various opinions on this matter but some here havebred before so you will know from personal experience _
- Usually 7-10 days.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh awesome thanks so much for the help 

Ok so I should be patient and give them a few weeks to settle down before I possibly see mating. Gee I hope I see it soon, Im so excited about Memphis going in the box I can't imagine what I'll be like when they mate  So far they have padded the 3" of aspen shavings down, and there are a few dips inside of the box. Not in the direct centre though... 

Oh gee! Thats reassuring Sarin  Thats basically what they are doing. Memphis will go in.. make quiet chirpy noises (wow thats a bad impression lol), I will hear shavings being moved around (and see him pick at them), she will look in, then jump in, and they will both be in the box for a while. At first they stand around, but then I'll hear digging and see them both with shavings in their beaks. Maya's newest thing is to throw them out of the box entrance perch. My budgies did that aswell.. in preparation for making it the way they want it. Do you think that is what Maya is doing? or just playing with them 

Thanks again Sarin, I will keep you all posted and upload the pics and the video(s) tomorrow for you all 

Kirby


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Oh awesome thanks so much for the help
> 
> Ok so I should be patient and give them a few weeks to settle down before I possibly see mating. Gee I hope I see it soon, Im so excited about Memphis going in the box I can't imagine what I'll be like when they mate  So far they have padded the 3" of aspen shavings down, and there are a few dips inside of the box. Not in the direct centre though...
> 
> ...


Hehe. Bungie has always kicked a lot of the shavings out to prepare th 'nest' the way he likes it. So that may be what your pair is doing now.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok good. But it seems that Maya will take one at a time, chew on it, then throw it over the edge out the door. Memphis just chews them and moves them around but keeps them in the box. 

Both have been in the box a lot this morning, mostly together! It seems that if one goes in, the other follows  They also preened eachother this morning on my hand. They wont in the cage but if im holding them they will hehe

Kirby!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a question are you sure there a bonded pair? if there not bonded chances are they won't mate, if there not preening each other or feeding each other in the cage it doesn't sound like they have bonded yet


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

They are not a bonded pair per say. However on the other hand they don't need to be. Im fact, many pairs are not, yet they mate and lay and grow gorgeous babies, as a team. Cockatiel pairs preen, but don't feed eachother either


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!!  I really hope they do have eggies! I love babies  :lol:


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks! I will tell them to hurry up, and that I'm NOT the only one who wants bubs ASAP  lol

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> They are not a bonded pair per say. However on the other hand they don't need to be. Im fact, many pairs are not, yet they mate and lay and grow gorgeous babies, as a team. Cockatiel pairs preen, but don't feed eachother either


hmmm thats interesting most breeders I know say and all the literature says a pair has to be bonded thats the first I have heard of that 

Bonded Cockatiel pairs do feed each other I have seen it and if a Cockatiel is bonded to you they will try and feed you also


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL! Maya is glued to me (I finished hanfeeding her and she was my only tiel for 9months) and she has never once tried to feed me. Nor have I ever seen adults feed eachother. Only adults to babies. Adults preen eachother if they are really bonded and 'in love'. They don't feed eachother though, becuase if you watch them the male and female both get food to feed babies. Not like any other birds (budgies I bred) where the male eats, feeds female, then they both feed babies. With tiels it's male to babies and female to babies, never male to female or female to male lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well be prepared for a shock...LOL just because you haven't seen it happen doesn't mean it can't  like I said I have seen two tiels feed each other I have actually posted about this a few weeks ago I have two of them that do it and were not brought up together they are bonded like glue and will feed each other and tiels do in fact try to feed there owners if they are bonded to them I know of some that have had it happen but not all of them will do that so thats why you have probably never experienced it.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL cool :blink:


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

UPDATE:

Look at this video I got of them yesterday!!! Is it just me or is Maya wanting to mate? She is in her water bowl, but is not bathing. She is not splashing, or moving for that matter. She's sitting in it, cooing, and tilted her head back. Let alone her tail which is kinked (sorry for bad angle for camera though). hehe you can even see her chest and feet staying still!! Sarin thinks she was wanting to mate. My theory is that her vernt was rubbing on the dish and it got her excited.. here's the video:



Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MAYA JUST RAISED HER TAIL FOR HIM! I just turned around as I was putting in the above video link, and she was under him in the acceptance stance  He was climbing the cage wall, but she went under him and was cooing for him! He couldnt get down so she walked away, but she kept coming back. When she did, he would walk on the cage walls again though. Oh wel, I SAW THAT SHE WANTS HIM! This is SOOOOOO GOOD *dances around, litterally* :blush: hehe 

They should be starting to mate any day now! Hopefully she wants him at a more easy time for him to mount.. LETS HOPE!!!! 

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, just watched the video. If it's one thing I am very familiar with is a hen's mating behavior. I can show you a video of what that looks like...acctually I can show you a hundred. She was just handing out- nothing sexual about it. Mine does that from time to time- there's a big difference between what Maya was doing and what it would look like if she was "excited" or soliciting sex from him, or anything for that matter. He on the other hand is intrested, as any male would be. I'm not doubting that it'll happen but that wasn't it.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

It sure looked like it to me though  And he sure ran over fast, which he normally does not do if she was simply 'having a bath'. 

Then tonight when she bent over for him... she did the exact same thing as in the video, the same call (just more times) and did the same thing with her head and eyes. So yes now im confident that she was sexually interegued and I hope they mate soon!  You are right though. Maybe the batht hing wasnt fully sexually excitation, but it got her to that point so that makes me think something about it was...

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen baby tiels try to feed each other  Spike once spit a seed in my hair, yuck


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yup babies do... but adults, well MOST, don't  lol

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

ps- she accepted him again! This time he was on the cage wall like last time, but he got closer and I think he put a foot on her but didnt mount. I got it on video, can upload if you'd like  hehe this is so excited!!!

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Kirby, I was just looking at your site..lots of info on there. 
I do have a question, you mentioned that Maya was born Oct 23 2007, so that would make her just about 15 months and Memphis was born Jan, 2 2007 -so he's just coming up on 13 months.
On your website's care sheet you mention:


> After you have spoiled them wrotten with great foods for months (hopefully years), and once both birds reach the age of 18 months old or over, you can now introduce the nesting box.


I totally agree with that statement but why the rush with yours? You're less likely to get fertile eggs, and more likely to get an eggbound hen or abandoned chicks. Not trying to jinx you or anything. Just wondering.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my your right! I didn't remember I said 18 months on there. Totally contradicted myself there didn't I? 

I guess I could consider it that since my guys are very well cared for, have been conditioned for many months, are healthy, and I know mostly what Im doing... that sort of 'allows' me in a way to breed earlier. As I know they have bene readied to an extent where as other people might not work as hard and put the effort and time to make their birds in the best shape possible, as I have done. But then again that won't make it safe, just help decrease bad things that may oocur. You are right though, and there really is no excuse. I just feel that they are ready now, and they would not be if they want and are trying to mate, so that shows something!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Oh my your right! I didn't remember I said 18 months on there. Totally contradicted myself there didn't I?
> 
> I guess I could consider it that since my guys are very well cared for, have been conditioned for many months, are healthy, and I know mostly what Im doing... that sort of 'allows' me in a way to breed earlier. As I know they have bene readied to an extent where as other people might not work as hard and put the effort and time to make their birds in the best shape possible, as I have done. But then again that won't make it safe, just help decrease bad things that may oocur. You are right though, and there really is no excuse. I just feel that they are ready now, and they would not be if they want and are trying to mate, so that shows something!


In a way, but then again teens try to "mate" :blush: but they're not exactly ready for a kid. Pretty much the same thing. I know you've cared for them and feel they're ready. I've done the same for mine but until Ziggy is old enough it's a no go. After all, I'm the mom and have the final say.

Anyways, still wish them the best. Are you keeping any of the chicks?


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes I understand where you are coming from 

Well I still live at home (go to college in September possibly) and I have a pet limit... BUT! Seeing as this will be my VERY FIRST EVER tiel clutch (if they mate lay e.t.c.) I really do want to keep at least 1 baby... as a token of my success from my very 1st clutch. Know what I mean? So I will be talking to my parents about it, but they will probably let me keep at least 1. Just like when I was not allowed to have anymore budgies yet they left me keep the one baby I wanted from my very 1st budgie clutch 8 years ago. Chico is his name, and whenever I looked at him I would remember what we have gone through, and Im such a proud daddy! (sadly I had to rehome the budgies, but I talk regularly to his owner who took chico's girlfreind named Ariel, and Ariels affair boy Oscar who they had 2 gorgeos clutches toegther. Sadly Chico was too 'shy' to mate so after trying him to Ariel for a ong time, I put her with Oscar and BAMB! babies  )lol.

I am awaiting what coloured babies Memphis and Maya can produce! Maya is for sure split to whiteface, but Memphis I am not sure of. There were eggs on the aviary floor of his breeders flights, so she put the eggs under pairs with eggs/babies themsevles and did nto keep track of who was who's baby  So there is a good chance he is split to something though none the less, as most of her brids are whitefaces, whiteface pieds, whiteface cinnamons pics, cinnamon pieds, pearls, and the list goes on! I hope he is at least split to whiteface... then we can get whiteface pieds  

Kirby


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool it won't be long before there mating and laying eggs! hopefully!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad you will be keeping 1 of the babies, if they arrive  If they do have babies be sure to bombard us with photos :lol:


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes lots and lots of photo's !


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Ohhhhh yes  Im known to go photo crazy with baby pics! As I know what it is like to nto have any... so I post as many as I can to fulfill others! lol

Kirby


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Luck with them! 
I bet they will have some GORGEOUS babies!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the wishes! Yeah, I wonder what colour they will be! It's all up to Memphis' split(s). If he is not split to anything though... I will still get normal pieds and normal greys split pied. Also some babies will be split to whiteface as Maya is and it's a recessive gene...

Still no updates. Memphis has been singing up a storm lately but I have not seen Maya 'accept' him anymore yesterday or yet today. Hopefully that chages! One minute she chases him around and hates him, than within a blink of an eye she is wanting him. Needless to say he is VERY confused  *sigh*

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

So 5 minutes after saying that I have not seen her accept him anymore in the past 1.5 days.. I turn around and they she is wanting him again  This time he was much more bolder which was great!

He actually got on the perch (normally he just clings to the cage wall) right beside her and was cooin to her, and attempted to step on her back  Sadly he stumbled and she moved away, but at least he is trying and that is a HUGE step for him to do after origionally stayong on the cage wall and being to shy to go on the same perch, let alone flirt, plus trying to step up  

Yes I took a video of it  and will upload soon!

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Woo woo! Sounds hopefull !  Keep Us Updated!  _*fingers crossed*_


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay Nathan, now that you got a bunch of vids I think you should stop.  Now that they are very close to mating, it is best not to disturb them. I know my birds, especially when in nesting mode, are very sensitive of what is happening around them, and will stop what they are doing (mating, singing, etc.,) if something moves oddly around them, and a big metal/plastic thing following them wont make them very comfortable. LOL.

Good luck, Hopefully there'll be eggs soon!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and compliments guys! You are right Sarin hehe, I have to stop! I just want to get a clip of them mating properly... just so I can watch it and believe it happened and show you all of course! 

UPDATE:

I was gone for the past 2 days (mom was home to feed them) and they seem to have gotten closer? Memphis is much more 'flirty' and confident in his approach to Maya... and she also seems to be more comfortable with him being that way  so Maybe they mated while I was gone, that is why there is a change I see in them? who knows!
Both of them have been in the box together 5 times in the past 30min that I have been home, and Memphis has been singing and heart winging to her for the majority of the time when they are out of the box... So again... lets hope they mate!!!!!!!!!!! (if not already)  hehe *dances around*

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

***UPDATE***

So Maya accepted him again, and sure enough he mounted!  He got fully on, they lost balance a little bit, but he managed to stay on. He didn't mate her, but he was singing to her and it looked like he was about to duck his tail under. But sadly he ended up slipping and Maya both fell off the perch lol. Thats an awesome sign though, he sure is more confident these days... and they should be mating properly within the next few days if they keep up showing these great signs  *jumps with joy*

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a good sign. Be sure they have plenty of different size perches so she can hang on properly.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I find it so hilarious watching birds try to figure out what they're doing when it comes to mating. :lol: I've watched Blinkie mount Cookie BACKWARDS before. I'm sure they'll figure things out in no time and you'll get little eggies soon.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! And yup they have a lot of variety. It is good becuase she only accepts him on one perch... and if I had to pick 1 perch I wanted them to use while mating it would be that one! It's a perfect shape, the most secure, is smooth and easy to get to from all angle. So they have chosen good so far  LOL!

HAHAH BEA! *rollseyes at blinks*

That was like today. Memphis was facing right and Maya was facing left, but he kept trying to step up  Then Maya was like "what the heck are you doing child!" and turned around and thats when he jumped aboard LOL. It was very humerous to watch! And for Him to land and Maya to fall off, now that worked out weird lol. 

I will keep you all posted for sure guys 

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

**UPDATE**

So this morning (Sunday Feb 3rd) within 15 minutes of the cage cover being off and the blind being open for my room... what do I hear? Maya calling for Memphis, then he scurried over, mounted, and balanced for a good minute or so! 

The unfortunate thing is that instead of actually mating her, he just balanced, and kept licking Maya's crown/cere area :blink: Has anyone else's pair done this before? He was singing at the same time if I remember correctly, or Maya had a louder melody going that time around lol. 

Here is a video similar to what they were doing (hen ready, male mounted.. but male wasn't mating just soaking up the atmoshpere it seemed) :blush:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=b-wa6yickI0

But he was licking her cere area instead of just standing and singing. Oh well, the day before they were more like this... lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4A-WzCcrlZY&feature=related

So that is an improvement on Memphis' part, just still not close enough yet!

PS!- Maya had a HUGE POOP sometime over the night, and another one this morning. It was at least 4 or 5 times bigger than her normal ones. I know becuase she decided to go in the water bowl, and there was normal sized ones in there too (The normal ones were Memphis' becuase I cleaned it out lastnight before bed... and thats his place to sleep. So when I covered the cage, he was there... but they must has switched over the night as she was on the bath in the morning). So that's a good sign! I just hope they mated before this point?!?

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

At least he mounted her!  That is a good sign! 

The second video was funny, 1st attempt,NO! 2nd attempt, FALL OFF!! LOL!! :lol:


 Good Luck !


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's great-big poo's a good sign. 

PS. That second video with the lutino male was TOO funny..I think Ziggy would be as confused as him! Also, both videos has Ziggy in full heartwings...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

lol yeah, that is exactly what they did. However only Maya fell off (was very dramatic too ) and Memphis landed on the perch with a "Thats right... I've got good balance  " attitude. lol!

Kirby


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

That's GREAT Nathan.  Memphis will definately get the hang of it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Memphis will definately get the hang of it.


Is that good or bad??  :lol: LOL!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Im hoping they do! I just found it weird that he had great balance and he was on her for a lonnng time... but all he wanted to do was lick her cere  Someone's got a weird fetish 

Of course that's good 

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe he has to take it slow with her...romance her a bit. Maya's not an easy girl! lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> all he wanted to do was lick her cere  Someone's got a weird fetish


Maybe thats just his way of working up to the big event


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Laura said:


> Maybe thats just his way of working up to the big event


LOL!! But will he fail at the big event! *fingerscrossed* he does succeed!  And doesn't end up like the second video, on the first post!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

how exciting 
l just have a question,
if they did mate, how many days would it take her to lay her eggs?
and also, how long will it take for the eggs to hatch?
l'm only asking because l'm just curious


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

lol you guys 

I hope they have success to and maya doesnt only end up with a clean cere :blink: LOL

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdluv said:


> l just have a question,
> if they did mate, how many days would it take her to lay her eggs?
> and also, how long will it take for the eggs to hatch?


Although they ussually mate more then once, they only need one proper time. After that it would be anywhere around 7 to 10 days before she lays her first, and she normally lays one every other day until her clutch is complete. Incubation time is 18-21 days after they start sitting on them.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tip(s) 

I don't think that they have mated properly yet. Memphis seems to be caught up in this 'cere fetish'... and I think if he knew what it was like to actually breed her he might pick that over licking her head... just a guess though  LOL

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cere fetish  Strange birdie. I wonder why they lick like that? Mabey he is trying to feed her.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

He did it again later that night too :blink:

Im hoping he mates (actually mates) her soon! Today on his attempt that I saw he looked like he was swinging his tail down a bit more than last time. His tail was definately lower than the previous attempt(s) so thats good! 

Kirby

OMG OMG OMG!! UPDATE!!!!

THEY JUST BRED RIGHT BEFORE MY EYES 

He mounted, got his balance, and shoved his tail on her vent!  He was swinging it around (left to right) and a few times it looks like their vents touched! So pretty successful to me! A lot of the time he was just rubbed the bump at the base of her tail... especially at the beginning... but after a while he slid his tail inbetween hers and her wing, and it seems like the touched for a few good rubs back and forth!  Needless to say I believe some eggs WILL be fertile!  if not all! hehe. 

Memphis has started to sing loudly in the box and Maya is preening her feathers where Memphis was 'enjoying' 

ps- sorry if I am too descriptive, you know how badly I want babies!!!! :blush:

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he is figuring it out  Mabey eggs will be on the way soon


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

hehe he sure has! He did not 'lick' her head anymore this time around, he focussed on balancing and bending.. then after he started to bend his tail under he started to swing side to side and I think he did pretty good! Clearly it was his 1st time swinging and bending... he looks quite silly  So im hoping next time(s) he is faster, more efficient, and rubs her vent more with his, instead of mating her tail bump hehe!

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a VERY detailed description..lol TMI..lol


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry :blush:

hehe Kirby!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aly said:


> That is a VERY detailed description..lol TMI..lol


Ditto!! :lol:

That's good to hear he's got the hang of it though, hope you get some eggs soon.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks mate, I hope so too! I want a bunch of baby pieds running around  Not to mention hidden splits 

Kirby


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats.  I knew they'd do it soon.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks  Yes you did! 

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

*UPDATE*

So they mated twice tonight...

1st time that I saw was not successful. He was just rubbing her tail :blush:

The second time though, was VERY VERY VERY SUCCESSFUL!  At first it was not... but after a bit he just put his vent what seemed to be right on hers... and held it there. Memphis started to sing VERY loudly and go insane, and Maya perked up and seemed like she got tense (in a good way). That carried on for a good 15 seconds  

Thats just if you would like to know... again probably too much information :blush: Needless to say eggies should be fertile and be coming in less than 2 weeks, if not sooner!  *dances around*

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

VERY GLAD too hear that they did it properly and more than once! LOL!! :lol: 

EGGIES in 2 weeks! yaay! 

 

GOOD LUCK!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks! Yes me too!  Now that he has the hang of it I am hoping they do it more... and more... and more... and more...  Which will hopefully increase the number of fertile eggs!
Speaking of eggs, Im getting a feeling that they will have around 5. But something bad will happen to at least 1 so I'll have 4 in the nest. I could be totally wrong but in my head I see 4 eggs in the box but them having 5, therefor something happens to one  We will see!

Well less than 2 weeks! It's 7-10 days after mating... and they might have thought that they mated a few days ago... and maybe they did successfully while I was at school? So im thinking 10 days MAX... can't wait! Now to see her poops getting bigger and the nest being occupied more... *can't wait*

Kirby


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooh this is soo exiting I can't wait to see some eggs .


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If her droppings are bigger already that means eggie one is less then 2-3 days away.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Well... I am not sure if they are that big anymore or not. You see... sometimes they do not deficate during the night, so they have HUGE poops in the morning. Well I think that poop was just one of them... not actually an 'egg sign'  

However there are some normal sized poops that have been laid both under Memphis and Maya... Yet there are some that are more watery and are larger than normal ones. I see about 2/3 normal sized and 1/3 larger and more watery in the cage paper that I just changed today. So do you think the bigger watery ones are Maya's? Im assuming they are...

Needless to say, they are playing games with me it seems :blush: lol

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think those are the large poops you'd see before she lays her egg. Believe me, you won't wonder at all when you see them. They are VERY large- almost the size of her head...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aly is right you would know if they were the poops she was having before she lays an egg I don't want to sound rude because I don't mean it that way but maybe you should just relax and give them some time and let them be and they will do there thing when they are ready I know your really excited but you should just step back and let nature takes its course if its meant to be and give them there privacy


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah I have seen those MASSIVE poops before... they are the size of their head(s)  But I have noticed that sometimes they do not go overnight so they are just becuase it was building up inside of them. Not neccessarily 'egg poopies' lol. 

I sounds like I am REALLY in their faces and stuff, and I was like that... but I have been giving them more privacy. I use to take videos and stuff (wow that sounds horrid! LOL) but I realized that they 'got this' and will be successfull so I've decided to give them a break and see what happens. I was so nervous becuase I wanted mating and babies before... but now that I have seen good mating(s) I am confident at least some eggs will be fertile. Well.. Im hoping they will be 

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Massive poops , even more mess! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

lol yes I assume so :wacko:

so it may sound weird but I got pics of Memphis and Maya mating today LOL! It was toof unny, Memphis stretched out his one wing all the way it looked so funny I have to show you guys lol 

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm going to send someone to your house to take pictures of you next time you "mate" ...


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL. uhhh.....
That's really all I have to say.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Nathan LEAVE THEM ALONE. Lol! They will get too bothered and may end up not being interested, and you'll regret being so nosey.

-Gets camera- Yes, like Aly said, take pictures and videos when you 'mate', I'm sure you'll lose interest Lol!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

bahahaha wow that is so far from the same thing yet I guess it is!?!? lol

Anyways... they are going good. No egg(s) yet but they are still in the box everyday many times per day, together or singly. They have mated this morning (very successful like 100%) so m hoping eggs will be here shortly. It has been a while since they started to mate properly so I hope in a few days the 1st egg will be here 

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

ps- Just remembered something Sarin! Who's the one who filmed and posted a video of their birds mating? Huh? who did that? Huh?  (lol just playin').

Here are the pics of them.. doing... 'the deed' 









funny wing thing lol!









again...









and again...










still sticking out... but kinda hidden  lol



















hehe ohhh Memphis 










***UPDATE***

They have been mating galore daily still... but no eggs as of yet. I am hoping they do soon. An awesome lady already contacted me wanting at least 1 baby so I hope it works out for her. Of course I told her there may not be any, but we are praying together. She will make a fabulous tiel owner, so dedicated and planning ahead already *jumps with joy that I already found an awesome home for a possible bub* 

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You dirty thing, posting naughty pictures  Only messing!!  

They are great photos, very cute! 

I really hope it works out, and some eggs arrive soon  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ahhh, X-rated tiel pics! :lol: It looks so much more awkward than budgies. I hope you get some eggs soon, seems like they're doing all the right things to get some eggs soon.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

> Ahhh, X-rated tiel pics!


:rofl::lol::rofl::lol:
Ahh.... I needed a good chuckle today! Thanks Bea!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL  I'm glad that they have a fan club.. how could you not with some pics like those  lol

Yes I also hope eggis arrive soon! They sure have the love-making down pact, the nest box is perfect and was decorated by both of them.. and spring is coming... Lets hope eggs are on their way! 

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kirby said:


> They sure have the love-making down pact,


Ummm yeah family friendly forum here, a little to much information :blink:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Laura said:


> Ummm yeah family friendly forum here, a little to much information :blink:


LOL!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey it could have come out a LOT worse  LOL!

Memphis


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck, hope eggies come soon! I have totally lost hope on Bungie and Tayba, Lol.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully that most wanted egg will be layed soon hehe.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How much longer are you planning to leave the box up?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> How much longer are you planning to leave the box up?


Till he's sure they will or wont lay eggs i would assume. They are frist time parents so i wouldn't expect it to go fast. Friend bred her budgies. Nestbox was in the cage a month before anything happened. Can't just rush these things. Not going to say anymore. To scared i will go into to much detail lol.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Hey it could have come out a LOT worse


True!!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey guys! Sorry you have not gotten updates, I hardly have time to come on here lately 

They are doing great! The box is still up, and its about time Maya's droppings have started to get bigger the past 2 days... and they have been consistant which is good  So Eggs ARE indeed on their way(s), so we are so excited. They are still both in the box a lot and are acting the same as we last spoke (you know what I mean lol). 

Check out my website if you'd like updates, I type out a new blog update regularly, and I already have 2 homes lined up for potential babies! 

Kriby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad things are still going well for you!  Can't wait till you get eggies!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure the little eggies will come soon!


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck with them Nathan


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope the eggies come soon! I was just thinking maybe it should be : *Memphis and Maya; Round 2!*But nothing is here yet, so may aswell keep on here for now!  

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!

However there STILL aren't eggs.. yet. I know they are coming, I just am too anxious and hope they come soon. BReeding is broken down into way more complicated sections than I thought, well tiel breeding at least. 

I always thought egg laying, both going in the box, and mating would happen simontaniously (sp?) then eggs would come and they would hatch shortly after. I didn't think it would take them this long to 'check things off the list' and we still have not had any eggs lol. Geeze, it's full of ups and downs already!

Kirby


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

They must not be doing it right, eggs do normally come a couple days after mating and they incubate after the 2nd egg is laid (normally) and then its about 20 days later for them to hatch 


I just clicked back to the 1st page, it's been almost a month they should of laid eggs way before now 

wonder why they haven't


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes me neither...

Please read this article guys 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=24128#post24128

Kirby


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Well by now and since you do have to rehome them, I would do what you said and take down the nextbox and enjoy the time you have left with them.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

The box has been taken down 

They are much better pets than breeders, and I am enjoying today (the 1st morning of them out of the cage with the box off the cage) for a few hours already! I miss them being so social. Maya has not been off my shoulder. Except of course to crawl down to the keyboard, play on my mouse lick my keys, and chew papers, pen lids, and my fingers 

Memphis cannot stop flying! He finally has most of his flight feathers in so he is a happy little wild child  He just started a mini moult it seems, so I think he is happy he can fly. 

I got them some new toys, and re-arranged their cage today with new branches I got for them last week. They have not been in the cage since the remodeling this morning (4 hours ago) so I hope they like it, although I am sure they will. 

They both have however been searching for the box. As soon as I took it away Maya became somewhat frantic and was pacing around the cage. Memphis was screetching and was literally bouncing off the cage walls  I have had to hide it in the top of my closed closet, so its totally out of their sight. I hope them being crazy with it gone does not mean they are going to lay soon. Becuase that would really suck to miss out on breeding if i take the box down a few days before lol.

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They will forget all about the box soon  Just enjoy them


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

You read my mind


----------

